# Bowshooting fish from a moving boat....



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Have you seen this new version of shooting fish out the back of a moving boat?

This is crazy cool!

http://release.theplatform.com/content. ... e=Unknown'

I couldn't decide which forum to post in, so I'll post to both! 

Ryan

.


----------

